# Persian Rescue - Urgent Appeal at Chapelhouse



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hi

I've not posted for a while, but someone told me today about this urgent appeal at Chapelhouse Persian Rescue - and I wondered if anyone might be interested in donating to help them out for this latest appeal?

Thanks

from the website Donate - Chapelhouse Persian Rescue

They need URGENTLY around £2000 for vet care for around 15 poorly Persian cats and tiny kittens arriving on 7 Aug in an emergency.

All cats are unneutered.
Some are sick and need veterinary help NOW.
Kittens may need hand rearing.Kittens may have infections.
TWO cats are pregnant and obviously will need vet care.
Everyone will probably need dental and dematt as is usual with Persians.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Do they need any other rescues to help, by taking some off their hands? or do they have enough room for them all?


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hiya Kelly-Joy

thanks for the reply - I will ask if they need rescue spaces and post here again with update:smile5:


----------

